

Apple Told To Pay Patent Troll OPTi $21.7 Million - mattmcknight
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-told-to-pay-patent-troll-opti-217-million-2009-12

======
randombit
Does anyone know what exactly Apple did that infringed this patent? Looking at
it (to the extent I can parse patent-speak) it appears to be on an
optimization in PCI DMA transfers. Does Apple actually make their own PCI
controllers? I would think this would be something they would source from
chipset manufacturers like Intel, and if so, how could OPTi successfully sue
Apple for it? I checked several other articles about the judgement but none
had any details on this part of the case.

